# Rabbit Tattoo Pen ...Can I use it for my Goats?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello all! :wave:
I was wondering if any of you knew if I could use this rabbit tattoo pen for tattooing my goats ?

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...wzroWy1O7M7Eg5NsoB3R3hg&bvm=bv.71198958,d.b2U

Sorry for the long link
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'm just wondering how you'd get a goat to stand still long enough. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They work great, especially for tail tattoos. They don't really hurt that much either.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

That's awesome. Of course I'm no Michael Angelo but I would love to know if this hurts less than the clap one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm not trying to take over this post or anything but will 1/4 inch tattoo plyers work for tattooing?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried using one of those pens. Personally, I didn't care for it. It took me three separate sessions to get one number done. The ink smeared and I couldn't see what I was doing! It did, however solve my problem of a goat that was tattooed incorrectly. I had to add a number "9" and the pen was much easier than trying to reconfigure one of the tattoo kits - especially since my girl had grown and her tattoo had grown with her. If I had used a standard tattoo thingy the number would have been 1/2 the size of the rest of her tattoo.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You should put a layer of Bactrin ointment on the skin to keep the ink from running and smearing. It is an art but, it's wonderful for tail tattoos.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used a tattoo pen for years on dogs and cats. I just bought a new one to use on the goats. Practice makes perfect. I was told years ago to use a grapefruit and practice on it. They work great and are easy to read.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeepers. Maybe I'll have to try again - but this time I'll practice first! I have Munchies, so tail tatts are what we do! Right now I don't own my own tattoo equipment, so I borrow from a friend. Hopefully I'll have 3 does kidding next spring and will need to invest in a kit (or pen) for our breeding program.


----------

